# CigarFest 2013



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

Has anybody ever heard about this? Or better yet, attended it?

The registration to buy tickets ends today, so I need to know rather quickly, but I'm not too far away from there and was wondering if it'd be worth the 3-hour trip.

CIGARfest 2013 - America's Mega-Herf!


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

I am thinking about it


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

Due to the overwhelming feedback I got on this I decided to go ahead and at least reserve myself a ticket. :violin:

Hopefully by the time the actual sale begins, February 2, I'll have some more input on whether or not to actually attend.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

BTW, I know I'm still a noob here and nobody will really understand my intended tone, that was complete sarcasm and not a hint of intended rudeness. Just making some stupid jokes, trust me, you'll get used to them pretty quick as I stick around longer.


----------



## sledhead7978 (Jan 3, 2013)

My wife and I went to cigarfest last year for the first time. Wow. It really was a must for any serious cigar smoker. 
We drove over 10 hours one way to attend. It's filled with people just like us. Smokers. You can smoke almost anywhere while there. Really was a great event. Were going again this year. Great cigars, giveaways, food, atmosphere, ect. If you are on the fence take my advice and go. You will not regret it.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

I did the pre-order also now I got a month to come up with 190 I got the shirt and hat. I have been wanting to go to this for years I am sure It will be a good time


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

Man, this sounds fun. Maybe one day when I have the time/money...


----------



## Pantomimehorse (Jan 9, 2010)

Im coming over from London for it, been the last two years so this will be my third time and will be a blast! , anyone else going that wants to hook up for a smoke with us you are more than welcome, there will be 3 of us going so far


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

Pantomimehorse said:


> Im coming over from London for it, been the last two years so this will be my third time and will be a blast! , anyone else going that wants to hook up for a smoke with us you are more than welcome, there will be 3 of us going so far


If you're coming all the way from London for the third year in a row for this, I can't imagine it not being worth it. When we get closer to it we should exchange some contact info, as you'll be the closest thing to somebody I know there.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I watched the promo video.. should have been called The American Cigars and Bikini Fest!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

lebz said:


> I watched the promo video.. should have been called The American Cigars and Bikini Fest!


That almost sounds like you think it would be a bad thing. LOL


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

sssshhhhh Ryan I told the wife that they did away with the bikini girls this year......I think she bought it


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I would rather go to Big Smoke or something NOT affiliated with a single retailer. I know a lot of people who've gone to Cigarfest and while they've had a great time, you get a lot of house blend, hype machine cigars "free" with your admission. That said, you do get to meet a lot of people from the industry and, hello, you can smoke cigars anywhere you go!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

jswaykos said:


> I would rather go to Big Smoke or something NOT affiliated with a single retailer. I know a lot of people who've gone to Cigarfest and while they've had a great time, you get a lot of house blend, hype machine cigars "free" with your admission. That said, you do get to meet a lot of people from the industry and, hello, you can smoke cigars anywhere you go!


I thought about that aspect, that is being just one retailer's show, but my initial interest was it's not that far a drive for me, and not knowing where Big Smoke might be this year, it wouldn't hurt to drive out and enjoy their smokes. I do appreciate your help though.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> I thought about that aspect, that is being just one retailer's show, but my initial interest was it's not that far a drive for me, and not knowing where Big Smoke might be this year, it wouldn't hurt to drive out and enjoy their smokes. I do appreciate your help though.


I would RATHER go to Big Smoke... that's not to say I wouldn't go to Cigarfest if it were closer. I've heard, too, that you don't absolutely NEED to get tickets - a lot of the events are free to get in. I do not speak from personal experience, though, just "word on the street."


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

I will be going this year but the trade off is I can only stay for one day. My wife agreed to attend IF we go somewhere else for the second day. Since there is quite a bit to do in that area that won't be a problem. 

Anyone who has attended, which is the better of the days to attend?


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

I haven't been before, but I'll probably be going on Saturday, as I have to work Friday.

As I've stated previously, I'd love to meet up with any of my Puff BOTLs while I'm there.


----------



## grammworks_adam (Oct 31, 2012)

Its a must go, and worth the ticket price. Lots of free stuff and just tons of stuff to do.


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

I preregistered. I'm about two hours away. I think I'm going to go Saturday.


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

I preregistered for saturday also. About a 3 hour drive probably driving up in the a.m. and staying in a hotel for the night.

anyone know of a close hotel to split rock resort would be nice if there was one in walking distance


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

Great website I guess... I figured the location would be on the home page... maybe I missed it? But anyway... where is this festival?


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

cigarfest is at split rock resort on friday and saturday april 26th, and 27th. they have events at there stores though which i am not sure how close to split rock they are all week.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

The actual admission tickets to this event go on sale this Saturday. Who's still considering going and who's definitely going?


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

With the online sale starting tomorrow do any more people have interest in going? It's D-Day and I'm wondering how worth the $200 it will actually be.


----------



## JohnHayCigars (Sep 29, 2006)

I tried to get a ticket but no luck. Followed the rules, logged into the count down and still missed out. Oh well. We will still go for the tailgate party outside. We have been to all of them except last year. I believe this is the 9 or 10th year.


----------



## RichRod (Feb 5, 2013)

Me and 4 friends are going, I haven't heard a bad thing about this festival yet. Plus i figured the ten year anniversary would be even bigger and better. That being said, any input from those who have attended would be appreciated. Are there after parties after the festival each day, etc?


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

I love going to CigarFeast! This will be my 3rd year in a row. It is so much fun I wish it was every month!! I am trying to be there for both days. Last year I was working there in the "ROOM 101 Booth" With Matt Booth and Edgar Hoill!! If you love cigars and having fun the is the place for you!! Hope to see you all there!


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

KINGLISH said:


> I love going to CigarFeast! This will be my 3rd year in a row. It is so much fun I wish it was every month!! I am trying to be there for both days. Last year I was working there in the "ROOM 101 Booth" With Matt Booth and Edgar Hoill!! If you love cigars and having fun the is the place for you!! Hope to see you all there!


I saw u there lol

I am going again this year I haven't seen saturdays event but went friday last year and even though it was busy it was not over crowed. I have 2 other people going again this year. Even though it may be a stores event it was a great event I liked it much better then the big smoke a few years ago at I think it was foxwoods. Last year with the shirt I went home with 70+ cigars and bunch over other swag awesome time. Matt hope to see you again.

If anyone is goign friday let me or tke174 know and we can meet up 
we got the VIH tickets this time. cause by the time we got to the food last year most was gone and with 2 fat kids like us it didn't help. Also for anyone going bring plenty of beer and cigars to drink and while waiting in line all are ok things to do.


----------



## JohnHayCigars (Sep 29, 2006)

I ended up with tickets afterall. It pays to get on the waiting list. I have 2 VIH tickets coming. No idea what day but it doesn't matter. I plan on taking the camper and making a long weekend out of it anyway. 
Any other campers let me know. Camp fire herfin is fun too.


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

Ill be there , Thursday through Sunday. Anyone want to hang for a smoke pm me and we can exchange info,cell #s ...whatever ,I am meeting with my bud from England also,,,,someone else is coming from there according to this thread .


----------



## xtremeweather (Sep 18, 2012)

My father and I are going for the first time this year. We normally attend a local Herf put on by Gary Griffith of Emilio Cigars held at Delaware Park.. We always come home with bags of premium cigars. Its a great time. The question I have for those who have been to cigarfest before is, what is the quality of the cigars given at the door for buying the tickets? Second question is, are the premium cigars for sale at the fest at a discounted price? How much $$ would one bring if one wanted to come home with 100 cigars not counts the ones you get at the door?


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

xtremeweather said:


> My father and I are going for the first time this year. We normally attend a local Herf put on by Gary Griffith of Emilio Cigars held at Delaware Park.. We always come home with bags of premium cigars. Its a great time. The question I have for those who have been to cigarfest before is, what is the quality of the cigars given at the door for buying the tickets? Second question is, are the premium cigars for sale at the fest at a discounted price? How much $$ would one bring if one wanted to come home with 100 cigars not counts the ones you get at the door?


The ones we got last year for the price of admission ,the hat and shirt IMO were garbage.....sorry anyone that though they were good...I did say IMO....the ones from the booths,well...a few were ok,but most still garbage...you asked....I go only for the friends and the few like minded people I meet....and I am not an elitist,I am a workingman.....just saying


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

xtremeweather said:


> My father and I are going for the first time this year. We normally attend a local Herf put on by Gary Griffith of Emilio Cigars held at Delaware Park.. We always come home with bags of premium cigars. Its a great time. The question I have for those who have been to cigarfest before is, what is the quality of the cigars given at the door for buying the tickets? Second question is, are the premium cigars for sale at the fest at a discounted price? How much $$ would one bring if one wanted to come home with 100 cigars not counts the ones you get at the door?


The Cigars you get are a mixed bag with most of them being good. 99% are hand rolled but, you get an occasional Cibao and La Herencia. Also, some of the Cigars for sale are a steal. Last Year Rocky Patel had a Truck Sale outside the tent. $70 for a box of RP Edge.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

on the event like subject how fast does the big smoke sell out...? Does it sell out like LP40's on neptune fast


----------



## JohnHayCigars (Sep 29, 2006)

25 days to go. Looks like we are staying Thursday - Sunday also. Booked a spot at WT campground. Not far from the event. We have stayed there the last 2 times we went also.


----------



## JohnHayCigars (Sep 29, 2006)

Thurm15 said:


> The Cigars you get are a mixed bag with most of them being good. 99% are hand rolled but, you get an occasional Cibao and La Herencia. Also, some of the Cigars for sale are a steal. Last Year Rocky Patel had a Truck Sale outside the tent. $70 for a box of RP Edge.


I agree...most are decent cigars. Plenty of good deals at the on site store also. This is also a good time to stock up on your cigar smoking shirts, hats etc.


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

Myself and TKE174 will also be there thursday leaving sunday. 

I will say that I personally like about 70% of the cigars that I got last year we got regualr tickets last year and I got a shirt with the extra's. I think I counted 85 cigars i walked away with last year ya your going to get some crappy ones but still like most of what i got. and what is really good is if you go with friends that like different pallets they you like my buddy isn't into full bodied maduros so I traded my ct wraped for his maduro's. Personally someone asks about bringing money I would bring over 150 to the show last year they were selling raffle tickets from everthing from free box, humidors, to a jeep they even had they grab as many cigars as you can in a minute and a half i think and if I remember you can just buy the tickets but if you also buy some of there packs of cigars you get some tickets as well. I bought a box of my favorite cigars while I was there cause it was a good price but if you think about it I got 85 cigars 2 cutters 2 lighters 1 ashtray the cheap humidor they give you the cheap duffle bag that comes in handy to stor the cigars in plus all the free beer samples which was weird to see sam adams tasting in PA you would thing they would have a local company not one form where I live near. Gurka was handing bout loads of stuff and many reps if you stoofd there and talked to them they would give you an extra or 2 cigars. If you wanted to wait in line and sweat your ass off which we did and got a hand rolled cigar from Drew estates you could. 

What I did learn and going to do this year is bring small folding chair while waiting in line also bring couple beers for the line if they sold beer or water outside while you waited to get in they would make a killing last year it was hot. ( they have onsite liquor lic so you can drink anywhere on the property) and bring 1-2 to smoke before you get into it. Also we got the general ticket last year and by the time we got all our cigars from all the reps and went to eat most of the food was gone. So we got the VIH this year. But friday I was even more happy one of my favorite Irish bands was playing live at the show and that was a treat as well.


----------



## xtremeweather (Sep 18, 2012)

Great info. Thanks guys. Just one more question. On the way up we were going to stop in Hamburg and hit the CI store. Now that I know there is a on site store out side of the event, do you still feel its worth stopping in Hamburg? We hope to stock up on well on cigars. I am thinking I will bring about $200.00 Hope I can find some good deals.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

I missed the ticket sales, apparently they are sold out. Next time...


----------



## JohnHayCigars (Sep 29, 2006)

Matt, every year they sell out in about 2 minutes.


----------



## JohnHayCigars (Sep 29, 2006)

Chris, I have not been to the Hamburg store yet. Waiting for the newness to wear off. I usually go to the superstore closer to the event near Bethlehem. They have plenty of events planned at all of the stores all week long. 
I have not received my tickets yet so I dont have all of the info in front of me.


----------



## mrdowntown (Feb 3, 2013)

Unfortunately I am going to montreal that weekend but I was wondering if anyone knew if any shops in montreal and doing something that coincides with cigarfest. If you guys have any info please help a brother out


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

JohnHayCigars said:


> Matt, every year they sell out in about 2 minutes.


Next time I'll have to live on the website around that time period.
Has anyone been to a store event at their Hamburg, PA location? How are they?


----------



## JohnHayCigars (Sep 29, 2006)

Have not been there but I get a lot of feedback from people who have been. Nothing but good responses. Apparently it is awesome.


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

There's a person On Craigslist In Pennsylvania Selling ticketsThey were little overpriced but their tickets if you want them I do not know the person so don't take my word or trust them I just don't want any liability of a screw you you can also find people selling them on eBay but I don't think the tickets have been printed or send out yet just an f.y.i


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

03Jarhead said:


> There's a person On Craigslist In Pennsylvania Selling ticketsThey were little overpriced but their tickets if you want them I do not know the person so don't take my word or trust them I just don't want any liability of a screw you you can also find people selling them on eBay but I don't think the tickets have been printed or send out yet just an f.y.i


Nothing like ebay and craigslist scalpers, sure I have tickets just as soon as my printer works :spy:


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

I meant disrespect or offense if they remember on here I just don't want any liability if someone does get screwed if you meet the person I get tickets in hand that's a different story I just personally would not buy them off eBay but thought I'd just throw that out there


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Nothing like ebay and craigslist scalpers, sure I have tickets just as soon as my printer works :spy:


I've sold and purchased on both so I know what you meant.
Thanks.


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

xtremeweather said:


> Great info. Thanks guys. Just one more question. On the way up we were going to stop in Hamburg and hit the CI store. Now that I know there is a on site store out side of the event, do you still feel its worth stopping in Hamburg? We hope to stock up on well on cigars. I am thinking I will bring about $200.00 Hope I can find some good deals.


Personally i would only grab 2 or 3 sticks to hold you over till the event between the deals at the show and the deals at the after parties and also sometimes at the main store its worth the wait i want to say at the rocky event they were selling boxes starting at $70 if you like rocky's fireworks were amazing as well. Last year we brought a larhe pelican case and between what 2 of us got and what i bought it was filled


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

03Jarhead said:


> Personally i would only grab 2 or 3 sticks to hold you over till the event between the deals at the show and the deals at the after parties and also sometimes at the main store its worth the wait i want to say at the rocky event they were selling boxes starting at $70 if you like rocky's fireworks were amazing as well. Last year we brought a larhe pelican case and between what 2 of us got and what i bought it was filled


Sounds awesome am going to have to catch it next year.. Waiting for the Big Smoke to go on sale


----------



## tswest11 (Jan 31, 2013)

MadMatt said:


> Next time I'll have to live on the website around that time period.
> Has anyone been to a store event at their Hamburg, PA location? How are they?


The Hamburg Store is awesome. The entire store is a humidor, a couple bars, lounges, TV's, pool table, cigar rolling room (which is cool)... And just about every cigar brand you can think of. It will make your head spin. Not tons of HTF stuff really (that's why its HTF), but I'm sure they get it and sell out just like everyone else. Events several nights a week every week and lots of stuff going on that week. The schedule is on their website, I believe.

Oh, and the Cabela's right next door to it doesn't hurt, if you are into that stuff as well.


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

I got my tickets and shirt yesturday and i will tell you i was pissed the shirts shown online were a sharp looking gray shirt they sent me a baby shit green shirt. So i called CI to express my dispointment and feeling of being ripped off and what she said is they have 2 different shirts it depends on what day you go friday is baby shit green and saturday is sharp gray. I explained that there was no mention of this on line and she was very understanding and appologised i explain I know it isn't her fault but want her bosses to know i was pissed and she was going to pass it on I also expressed me being mad that i couldn't get a hat at the time of the sale but they reserved some for the cigar nut tickets and felt like I was being descriminated just cause i was paying as much as them I didn't the chance to buy one it is crap and she totally understood and said they got many complaints about that and i was like the 10th person to complain about the shirts. If it is a good thing i wouldn't wear a baby shit green hat anyways lol. 

Did anyone else have simular feelings or thoughts or is just me


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

I haven't been impressed with the shirts or colors the last two years - I think it was the 2011 shirt that resembled a bowling shirt from the 80s.... I'm not going this year because I find that I only smoke about 10% of the free cigars and end up giving the rest away. The experience was great both times due to meeting new faces and all but not worth the expense after you've done it a couple of times imo. I hope you have a good time and enjoy yourself though - shirt color aside. Look at the bright side - you will definitely not be the only one wearing a baby shit green shirt!


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

I didn't mind the burnt orange ones last year and It may be cause i am far from normal I enojoyed most of the cigars i got if not i gave them away hehe


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> BTW, I know I'm still a noob here and nobody will really understand my intended tone, that was complete sarcasm and not a hint of intended rudeness. Just making some stupid jokes, trust me, you'll get used to them pretty quick as I stick around longer.


 You have 375+ post and they haven't figured out your sarcasm yet. :fish:

:bathbaby:


----------



## daledalton (Apr 14, 2013)

when is the cigarfest? i think i missed it. Tell me it would happen every year at same month. I will catch up nest year.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Ill tell ya what. I missed the chance to get tickets this year, so anyone that doesn't want the cigars can send them to me to dispose of... :fish2:


----------



## The Bear (Feb 8, 2010)

My 2 brothers and I are heading down on Thurs. 1st stop is the Bethlehem Superstore to see Nick. Then Rocky's party and Ted Nugent. Hitting up the Hamburg store and Cabelas on Friday. 
And the the main event on Saturday. 
We're staying at the Holiday Inn Express right down the road. 
Say hi if you see us. We will be the middle aged, slightly overweight guys with cigars hanging out of our mouths!
Happy Herfing!!


----------



## vtang13 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey Guys,
New to the site and just wanted to say Old Skool TarHeel I love your logo!!. Anyway I am here because I have a Cigarfest ticket for sale, had a friend going with me, but he can no longer go so I am stuck with his ticket. I am looking at getting facevalue for it ($125.00, no hat or shirt) I can edliver ticket on Thursday at Drew Estate event or Saturday Morning before general admission. If you guys know anyone looking please let me know as I dont want to eat the 125 if I dont have too. Thanks and looking forward to meeting some new people this year as its my first time going.


----------



## mdwest (Jan 21, 2013)

03Jarhead said:


> saturday is sharp gray.


dont get too fired up lol... saturday's shirt is gray.. but it is far from sharp.. it looks like a $5 thrift store shirt that was formally worn by a pimp in the 80's... its 100% polyester that they tried to make look like a silk shirt (very shiney)...

all I need is a 12" purple feather for my hat, some bell bottoms, and a pair of stack boots.. and my CigarFest costume will be complete lol...


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

The Bear said:


> My 2 brothers and I are heading down on Thurs. 1st stop is the Bethlehem Superstore to see Nick. Then Rocky's party and Ted Nugent. Hitting up the Hamburg store and Cabelas on Friday.
> And the the main event on Saturday.
> We're staying at the Holiday Inn Express right down the road.
> Say hi if you see us. We will be the middle aged, slightly overweight guys with cigars hanging out of our mouths!
> Happy Herfing!!


wE ARE LEAVING NH round noon Thursday staying at best western plan on going to uncle teds part as well thursday but we have ticket for friday and screwing off in the area saturday. I am sorry but your going to blend in with everyone else if your discrption is middle aged slightly over weight guys with cigars. Just check weather high 60's during day 40's at night Just fyi


----------

